# Could use some help



## jrigdon137 (Mar 29, 2012)

i have a samsung showcase and it bricked. as in nothing cant turn on or anything. i was in the middle of an odin flash and it was on modem and my pc froze and then shut off. is there any trick or anything to get it back to work? honestly i know i'm f***ed but just don't have the 500 for a new one so i'm stuck with a blackberry for the time being


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Can you load up Download/Odin Mode?


----------



## jrigdon137 (Mar 29, 2012)

nope. thinking about getting a jig and trying that


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

jrigdon137 said:


> i have a samsung showcase and it bricked. as in nothing cant turn on or anything. i was in the middle of an odin flash and it was on modem and my pc froze and then shut off. is there any trick or anything to get it back to work? honestly i know i'm f***ed but just don't have the 500 for a new one so i'm stuck with a blackberry for the time being


A: The jig may do the trick

B: Swappa.com if you want to buy a gently used android phone

C: Good luck


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

jrigdon137 said:


> i have a samsung showcase and it bricked. as in nothing cant turn on or anything. i was in the middle of an odin flash and it was on modem and my pc froze and then shut off. is there any trick or anything to get it back to work? honestly i know i'm f***ed but just don't have the 500 for a new one so i'm stuck with a blackberry for the time being


Dude, honestly I've had Odin freeze on me several times in the middle of a flash, come to find I had a bad cable. All I have ever had to do was keep switching from Odin to Heimdall in attempt to bring it back. If it won't go into download mode, try plugging your cable into the wall charger, then hold volume down and plug it in. In other words, set your cable up like you're going to just charge it from a receptacle, then hold volume - and plug it in. This should be a recoverable offense. If it goes into download mode, remove the cable from the receptacle end (leaving the phone plugged in), open Odin or Heimdall(my preferred) and plug into the computer. Hope this helps, I hate seeing good electrics go to waste.
~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## jrigdon137 (Mar 29, 2012)

@Remicks thanks if all else fails i'll use swappa.com

@shag_on_e i'm working all weekend but i'll let you know if it helps. thanks for the suggestions


----------



## jrigdon137 (Mar 29, 2012)

holy sh*t first time i touch the d**n phone in 2 days and boom download

my bad for double post, but it came on then whoosh back to nothing


----------



## jrigdon137 (Mar 29, 2012)

got it working again but the internet won't work? i can make calls and text but won't recieve pictures. my mobile network is different how would i go back to normal?


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

jrigdon137 said:


> got it working again but the internet won't work? i can make calls and text but won't recieve pictures. my mobile network is different how would i go back to normal?


Did you dial *228


----------



## jrigdon137 (Mar 29, 2012)

larryp1962 said:


> Did you dial *228


yeah but for some strange reason it just refuses to use my 3g. mine shows cdma 1xRTT while my wifes says cdma - EvDo rev.A


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

jrigdon137 said:


> yeah but for some strange reason it just refuses to use my 3g. mine shows cdma 1xRTT while my wifes says cdma - EvDo rev.A


What files did you use to Odin back to stock?

And what rom did you come from?

Also im C spire and my CDMA is the sames as your wifes


----------



## jrigdon137 (Mar 29, 2012)

it was an EI20 i got a few weeks back i don't remember who it was from but its in another post. but ive used it before with no problems its just now its doing it for some odd reason and i want it to switch back


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Try this:

Odin back to this EE25 (EH09) ..... http://min.us/mXjjcG3f1 extract .. atlas 2.2.2 pit included

Open Odin put atlas 2.2.2 pit in PIT

EE25 (EH09) .tar in PDA

MAKE SURE REPARTITION & PHONE EFS CLEAR ARE CHECKED

Click start and run

Let phone boot up fully

Dial*228 See if you get 3g (if not go ahead and Odin the EI20) with phone efs clear checked)

Heres the EI20 .... http://min.us/m8ZbFAoGn

another link for atlas2.2.2 pit ... http://min.us/mpkjlxmX7

After EI20 is flashed if you dont have 3g dial *228


----------



## jrigdon137 (Mar 29, 2012)

alrighty then. should this work with alltel?


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

jrigdon137 said:


> alrighty then. should this work with alltel?


Didnt know you were with alltel.

Its for c spire

I may have the files you need

ill look and see


----------



## jrigdon137 (Mar 29, 2012)

ok thanks i've been searching up and down could have sworn i posted it but guess not

wondering if its my apn settings but i haven't been able to go in and change them, much less copy the ones on my wife's phone

ok what about using cdma workshop could i get it fixed through that? because i pay for 3g and this sucks


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

I have this its for ntelos and small carriers

You can try if you like

If so i would do the phone efs clear in Odin

then *228


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Before trying to clear efs try turning the phone off, then get an old phone and activate with *228. Wait a few minutes and turn the old phone off then activate your fascinate again through *228.

I had this issue some months back and this cleared it up. FWIW I am on Verizon but the process should have the same outcome. Hope this helps

"some will fall in love with life and drink it from a fountain that is pourin' like an avalanche comin' down the mountain"


----------



## jrigdon137 (Mar 29, 2012)

if i try it could it make it any worse?


----------



## jrigdon137 (Mar 29, 2012)

by the way i made a backup of my wifes kernel with sgs and flashed it to mine and still nada


----------



## NGE42 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'll be watching this thread since I am also with Alltel, so this may prove useful once I mess something up


----------



## jrigdon137 (Mar 29, 2012)

it may just end up with me taking my phone to alltel. i got a generic samsung showcase stock rom that i used to flash to stock. gonna go to alltel and see if they can fix if not just send it in for warrenty. might not get another though theres a sizable chip no bigger than the circle used to make a p


----------



## mikeylove588 (Jun 28, 2012)

larryp1962 said:


> Try this:
> 
> Odin back to this EE25 (EH09) ..... http://min.us/mXjjcG3f1 extract .. atlas 2.2.2 pit included
> 
> ...


did not work for me... i did the same thing after flashing and did everything you said and it still calls verizon wireless customer service... =/ please help!

http://www.cdmahosting.com/showthread.php?t=30 hope this helps someone else


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

mikeylove588 said:


> did not work for me... i did the same thing after flashing and did everything you said and it still calls verizon wireless customer service... =/ please help!
> 
> http://www.cdmahosti...thread.php?t=30 hope this helps someone else


Iv'e had to repeat flashing the EI20 several times and dialing *228 after i flashed the EH09 to get it to work.

And ive done it 4 different times and it always worked for me. 3 times on my phone and 1 time oh my gf's phone


----------



## JWnSC (Jul 20, 2011)

mikeylove588 said:


> did not work for me... i did the same thing after flashing and did everything you said and it still calls verizon wireless customer service... =/ please help!
> 
> http://www.cdmahosting.com/showthread.php?t=30 hope this helps someone else


Once you get it working do this http://androidforums.com/lg-optimus-m/419514-how-get-prl-off-your-phone.html then you won't ever have worry about loosing your carrier settings. It's in the lg forum but works for Android phones.

Edit: do this first ##debug#, hut ports and turn to hk diag, and turn on dial up networking. Then follow the guide.

Sent from my nTelos SPH-D710  using RootzWiki


----------



## mikeylove588 (Jun 28, 2012)

larryp1962 said:


> Iv'e had to repeat flashing the EI20 several times and dialing *228 after i flashed the EH09 to get it to work.
> 
> And ive done it 4 different times and it always worked for me. 3 times on my phone and 1 time oh my gf's phone


Ok I have cspire and I flash the eh25 then ei20 everytime I do it when it powers back up it tryst to call verizon to reprogram my phone.


----------

